# Considering a C-class 524 or 594. Please help.



## 96406 (Sep 29, 2005)

We like the 524 with full size bunks across the back, but have found a reasonably priced 594 with shorter (child-teenager 5'8") bunks along side. It's also a LHD import. We are happy to buy but are concerned about any resale problems with the 594's LHD, shorter bunks, and import (e.g. no oven). Any comments or experience appreciated, or even a chat on 07753 610420 would be excellent (I'll call back and pay for call). Many, many thanks. Howard.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Surfpro,

First let me welcome you to the site.
You will almost certainly find someone who knows the models you refer to and can comment on them. Incidentally, it is always worth having a good search of the forums there is a lot of info. there.

I have owned two Hymers that are LHD imports and have no qualms about their resale value, admittedly both A class but a Hymer is a Hymer.

I don't know the particular models you refer to but IMHO the single most important thing to get right about a MH is the layout - once you are happy that you have that right then look for the rest.

Best wishes in your looking and enjoy it, it is your money !


----------

